# Help



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This damn disease is getting the better of me.

A year back all my favourite watches were mechanical.

As a big fan of mega-complicated watches...I find myself aquiring a number of excellent quartz items.

I now have several perpetuals etc, all quartz...

Will I get better???

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> This damn disease is getting the better of me.
> 
> A year back all my favourite watches were mechanical.
> 
> ...


Simple answer No!









but admit it you don`t want it too anyway


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I doubt you'll get better I don't seem to be, i'm suffering from the same disease. All my recent watches have either been quartz or tuning fork, mechanicals just don't seem to be doing it for me anymore !?

Still never mind, loads of watches that can just be put on without setting, can't be too bad


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same here









Mech have lost their appeal,a nice quartz is perfect IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like both, I must be really ill.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

IMO I think some watch collectors are becoming more relaxed about liking quartz.It used to be a big no no,and still is with a lot of die hard mech fans.I have owned a serious amount of watches in the small time I have collected.From serious high end stuff to cheap Russian watches.

Now I will buy a quartz over a mech any day,no matter what the price.If you like complicated stuff then quartz is the answer unless you are loaded







I like the sterile feel of quartz.They are a no hassle watch,batt change every few years,and thats it,no worries about timekeping,or servicing.More relaxing IMO


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 3 quartz now, a G-Shock, an RLT6 and an Astina 500M, they are great for work, time is very important to me and weirdly I never trust a mechanical 9-5 Mon-Fri









But......I could care less if they were stolen, smashed, lost or just plain stopped working, they serve a purpose that is all. On the other hand, if I discover a tiny, not noticed before blemish on one of my mech's, I cry for days


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have 3 quartz now, a G-Shock, an RLT6 and an Astina 500M, they are great for work, time is very important to me and weirdly I never trust a mechanical 9-5 Mon-Fri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh time's have changed round here since I was a lad









Some quartz are great ie perpetual calenders. Us folk couldn't have one otherwise.

I have one - my Eco Zilla. The rest are mechanical. It's the way I like it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> This damn disease is getting the better of me.
> 
> A year back all my favourite watches were mechanical.
> 
> ...


What do you have Roger in your complicated section?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

just at this moment I have Jacques Lemans repeater perpetual (which I think you know), A citizen 8700 perpetual and a rarish Seiko perpetual and one of Roys Yes Worldtime jobbies.

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanicals are a pain, automatic or manual, no doubt about it.









I also don't really trust them on a day-to-day basis; but maybe I don't trust myself to keep them wound.









So Accutrons do it for me; they meet my requirement of an older watch with character and can still be relied upon to tell the time.









Now here is a question? Did they ever make an Accutron Chrono? I've never seen one...maybe the tuning fork isn't up to the task....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to be anti-quartz, nasty souless things







I was a real luddite but I`ve now got a couple of them; and intend very soon to get a G10 from a very nice man, then we`ll see. I still prefer automatics and manuals, there`s something more organic about them IMO


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I must admit I too didn't used to like quartz. If I went back about 5 years I wouldn't have bought myself one apart from as a disposable work watch, there's no way i'd have considered buying an expensive quartz.

Now I just look on them as being different to a mechanical but none the worse for that & as I look more into how they work I find that they're starting to interest me more.

I like the fact I can have a lot of watches which all work even when I don't wear them & don't need to the same degree, the amount of servicing or attention a mechanical does.

I still like mechanicals but Quartz & Tuning fork watches are much more interesting than I ever gave them credit for.

(Mach, good luck with the G10, they're great watches & are what started me appreciating quartz !)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes Paul the Calibre 9210 was a chronograph. (Omega)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yes Paul the Calibre 9210 was a chronograph. (Omega)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which "Paul"?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, that would be you S.H Paul.....I was replying to the Chronograph question..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Sorry, that would be you S.H Paul.....I was replying to the Chronograph question..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK thanks; didn't know that.

But Omegas don't count (dive for cover







), I mean a proper hummer made by Bulova with the Accutron name....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, that would be you S.H Paul.....I was replying to the Chronograph question..
> ...


You cheeky bugger.









Of course you are right Bulova was the origin of the TF and virtually all makers used it to some extent.


----------

